
EU privacy rules no obstacle to coronavirus fight; smartphone tracking a no-no - thg
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-health-coronavirus-privacy-explainer/eu-privacy-rules-no-obstacle-to-coronavirus-fight-smartphone-tracking-a-no-no-idUKKBN20X1LA
======
savolai
Fun dark pattern on site : declining consent for tracking causes consent
dialog to reappear infinitely on scroll. On top of a gdpr article. Oh the
irony.

[https://twitter.com/jpegautorotate/status/123776747110658048...](https://twitter.com/jpegautorotate/status/1237767471106580485?s=21)

------
jpxw
International law etc goes totally out of the window in a crisis like this.
Look at Austria shutting the border to Italy, technically contravening the
Schengen Agreement.

~~~
cyphar
The Schengen Agreement allows for temporary border controls in certain
circumstances. That's why (for better or worse) several EU states were
permitted to set up temporary border controls in response to the migrant
crisis a few years ago.

